# Tenda Router's Wireless Is Slow



## GoldenJackal (Mar 4, 2010)

I just recently moved and so I bought a Tenda wireless router that I have hooked up to my cable modem. The wireless on it seems to be slower than any router that I've ever used. I can't even access some apps and webpages from my iPod Touch nor stay connected to Twitter's API when using a Twitter client on my netbook. Is there anything that I can do to fix this, or should I look in to getting a new router? It is seriously starting to erk me. My devices work just fine when using other access points. I'm using open WEP encryption. I live in an apartment so I did change the channel from 6 to thwart any interference. I don't know what else to do.


----------

